# Printing red ink and white ink issue



## kebwoo (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a logo with red letters and white letters. The letter are next to each other, not touching. I am printing on a 50/50 Jerzees royal blue shirt using Union Ink Maxopake for the colors and Street Fighter 9073 LB for 50/50 white ink.

My issue is the white ink took on some of the red ink color after washing. It was only the letter closest to the red ink and it was barely noticeable. The red lettering on the shirt is fine too, which is weird. It is not cracked or faded. 

Any ideas on why this happened?


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Are you certain it's properly cured? It may have crocked a little. I've only seen this happen one time.


----------

